# Food Safety News Wed 1/8/2020



## daveomak.fs (Jan 8, 2020)

Food Safety News
Wed 1/8/2020 4:01 AM





Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Letter From The Editor: Counting Cows*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 08, 2020 12:05 am Opinion Tax season isn’t so far off, so it’s only a little early to get out my yellowed Canon 10-key calculator with tape. I usually only roll it out for taxes, but Bill Bullard sent my head spinning about beef imports. Bullard, whom I truly want to meet in person someday, managed recently to make...  Continue Reading


* Australian Salmonella outbreak grows; bush fires threaten food safety*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 08, 2020 12:03 am Nearly 90 people are part of a Salmonella outbreak across Australia after eating a particular brand of frozen microwave meals. A total of 84 people in New South Wales (NSW), Queensland, South Australia, Western Australia and the Australian Capital Territory (ACT) reported eating Core Powerfoods products before becoming sick. The number of people ill in...  Continue Reading


* Six Seattle area food establishments remain closed from 2019*
By Dan Flynn on Jan 08, 2020 12:01 am Six food oerations shut down in 2019 in the Seattle area by Public Health remain closed in 2020. The six include two grocery stores, a restaurant, a mobile food truck, an unapproved food stand, and an unlicensed vendor operating out of a personal car. Seattle-King County Public health has already closed one restaurant in 2020....  Continue Reading


* Colorado county reports first foodborne botulism death in more than decade*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2020 12:06 am Foodborne botulism is rare but potentially deadly. The death of an El Paso County, CO, woman who died this past Sept.20 has since been officially blamed on foodborne botulism, the first death of its kind in a decade. Cardiovascular disease and diabetes contributed to death, according to the autopsy report. Were it not for botulism,...  Continue Reading



* Administrators promise new attention to ag water amid romaine outbreaks*
By Guest Contributor on Jan 07, 2020 12:04 am Opinion Fresh produce plays an important part of an overall healthy diet. While millions of servings of fresh produce are consumed safely every day, recent outbreaks of foodborne illness have once again placed produce safety in the spotlight. We must continue to build upon and implement the science- and risk-based controls envisioned by Congress through...  Continue Reading


* Experts present on foodborne chemical and toxin burden*
By Joe Whitworth on Jan 07, 2020 12:03 am Researchers have presented updated data on the global disease burden caused by foodborne chemicals and toxins. The data were discussed at a symposia in Arlington, VA, at the annual meeting of the Society for Risk Analysis. This past month the society updated a 2015 World Health Organization (WHO) publication that analyzed disease burdens caused by...  Continue Reading


* Consumer Reports taps former USDA food safety official to direct food policy*
By News Desk on Jan 07, 2020 12:01 am Consumer Reports Monday announced the appointment of former USDA deputy undersecretary Brian Ronholm as director of food policy for the 80-year old non-profit organization. “Mr. Ronholm will lead Consumer Reports’ advocacy efforts to advance a safe and healthy food system. He will be based in CR’s Washington D.C. office,” according to the announcement. “Brian brings...  Continue Reading


----------

